# Very loud Siren option



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

What do you do when you hear a car alarm? I don't pay one bit of attention to it, they are so common. I found a option that makes your alarm impossible to ignore. The problem I was running into was the alarm brain would not support running a higher wattage speaker. But what about a momentary signal? On my install I used a basic alarm with 2 stage shock sensor and a horn honk output. This output is a necessity. Next you will need a carson or whelen electronic air horn amp. These can be purchased legally pretty easy. You will also need a 100 watt police type siren speaker, the slim line works best. Run the horn honk output to the control wire on the amp. Run the power and ground through a hidden cut-off switch, then hook up as normal. The speaker wire hooks to the speaker driver pos and neg. I like to mount the speaker underneath the vehicle pointed down to prevent tampering with wires and the sound reverberates between the vehicle and the concrete. The alarm will pulse the air horn sound in stage 1 activation and in full trigger it will activates continuously every 1-2 seconds. The sound level is unbelievable. When the alarm is "tested" by a burglar, he would need to be high to mess with the vehicle anymore. It can be heard for over a mile away. The cut-off switch is for apartment buildings, I wouldn't use this in that setting.


----------

